# Meet Hokhmah (Rayne Von Wolfstraum)



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hokhmah (hoke maw) is Hebrew for Godly wisdom (actually it means a lot more awesome stuff) and is 9.5wks old. She is my next SAR dog and has imprinted well on HR, and is running advanced (very short but with a couple turns) puppy trails beautifully! Today was first day to run them on some one other than me, and she was amazing... I had also forgotten I had an HR hide for my certified dogs when I hide on one of her trails. She found me, wiggled in joyous rapture about to eat her treats when she pulled away and moved a couple feet over to under the hay pallet and pawed... HR found!

This gorgeous pup is out of L'Sabre Von Wolfstraum (owned by Sheri Arnold) and by Komet Von Wolfstraum (not sure who owns this talented dog). She is already 18.4lbs of lean dark sable talent, and has her beautiful mommas long legs at 14"...she needs to slow down on the growth, lol, but she does everything at full speed... 

I know I am super behind on my blog, and tons of trails, missions, and HRD stories need to be added, but this munchkin has me busy almost all day.. Whew! Thankfully, Areli has really taken to her and plays wonderfully with her... Akivah tolerates her but I thi2his nose is still a bit snipped and once she is large enough to really play hard with him, I think his soft heart will melt...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL little girl!!! 

Sounds like she's well on her way to be a wonderful SAR dog!



CONGRATULATIONS!!


The talented Komet Von Wolfstraum is owned by Lee Hough - 

Ms. Wolfstraum on here!:wink2:


Moms


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks mom's! I knew Komet was bred by her and she had breeding rights, but he is a SAR dog (I thought) and so assumed he was from a different owner.. And yes, Lee knows GSD's inside and out...

I have better pics, but had it on the motion setting and so cannot upload.. Will take better pics to show her off ?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations, she looks like a beautiful puppy! Looking forward to seeing more of her as she grows.

Her dam, L'Sabre, is the SAR dog. Komet is titled in IPO, and is currently with Lee.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks! I had a feeling u was mixing things up! I kne L'Sabre was a SAR dog, but confused Komet somewhe4, lol.. Yes, definitely need to get some better pics up of her.. She is in her 'light' phase of coloring, but her personality just keeps growing.. She will be a rockstar like her momma and her new bro and sis!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!A beautiful little girl


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! I can't believe these guys are old enough to be with their new homes! It feels like just yesterday I saw the x-rays confirming puppies.:wub: Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations again! She is a cutie! Happy thanksgiving!!! holiday pups are fun!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I love seeing photos of my babies.....to clairfy - this is a co-owned, co-bred litter from L'Sabre, who I co-owned, and Komet who I own and is sleeping on his couch in the "Komet pose".....so I am co-breeder on the litter, which carries my kennel name....I also bred both Komet and L'Sabre, and own the other "L" litter puppy, Lynx (Lucca) who is in Maryland doing tracking training at the moment. This litter is linebred on my very beloved Csabre v Wolfstraum - who had two littermates doing SAR, one of whom ended up as a Vermont State Trooper K9...the other went to a gentleman who was a FEMA handler out of NJ in the late 1990's early 2000s....    ...Komet has one daughter doing narcotics detection, his sister Kira (HGH) has a daughter who has FH (98 points) and is certified (at a LE certification) for 5 drugs. The litter is also backmassed on Lord, so lots of ability in those genetics! The litter certainly was bred for working utility - and all pups went to working homes (as stated by the buyers anyway    )

Ikarus (Iko) the father of Lynx and L'Sabre is a multi terrain/purpose (???) certified SAR (IPWDA) dog owned by a friend in Vermont who heads a SAR team - all operational dogs are certified IPWDA prior to any going on a call out.....great great dog with a ton of hunt drive and gorgeous to boot! From all my communications with Alex, he is a real rockstar with huge buckets of hunt drive....he should have had people lined up to use him for breeding!!!! Although he is not IPO titled, he was started and showed he had everything needed - but Alex wanted a SAR dog....in his litter, I think 3 others were IPO3s, with one littermate on the podium at a USCA National ....and 2 pups went to IPO homes. Another pup, Rebel, went to Vermont to a team member on Alex's team.....and 2 went to friends who do IPO (one has trialed at the regional level a few times) then I have one as well, Rocket.

This is a 5th/4th generation of von Wolfstraum breeding as well!!!   

So glad to see she is so promising!!!


Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Lee! I was transposing who did what on the father side of L'Sabre and Komet.. Yes, she has HUGE potential and only age will keep her from getting certified as early as I believe she will be able to, talent wise (yes, that is a projection and an estimate at a mere 9.75wks old, but I believe it accurate... We will seee?).

Tug is her favorite right now... These pics are from this morning


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ack! Measured a squirming puppy with help, yesterday and she was 14"...........woke up at 0530 and took her down for potty break, breakfast and thought she looked taller.... She is 15"!!! One night growth spurt... 19lbs of lean lanky puppy...... I would slow the vitamins (vitamin c, bee pollen, and Springtime longevity) , but as fast as she is growing I don't think it wise... Puppy food might be stopped though... Hmmm..


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy! She is adorable and sounds super talented already!


I have a 7 month old male out of Komet's sister Kira


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks bramble... Komet definitely stamps his babies with talent!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats. Have fun with her.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

OK, so Hokhmah will be 11wks tomorrow but she already has adult fur from slightly below shoulder blades and down tail! She has had no bathes, gets bee pollen, vitamin c, fresh factors and puppy Fromm..... She is healthy and happy, but I have never had a puppy start shedding their coat so early, lol!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hokhmah's cousin Quinn also had a change in his coat at 11 weeks! 

He got a wavy spot down his back!








Now, at 7 1/2 months the "wave" is disappearing! :crying:

Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful!!

Wonder if it is a genetic thing.. Don't mind it) as long as the shedding doesn't start early too???), I just found it interesting at how much 'big dog' fur she has at just 11wks... Bet was impressed with how she handled her puppy shot and nail trim, etc..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Seems all the pups are very curious, very bold, social and smart..... Rocket figured out how to untangle herself last night from wrapping the tie out around a tree....some of them do it all the time and I have to go point them in the right direction....she just followed the pressure to release it and was untangled in no time!

This litter should have a fairly tight coat like grandmother Csabre since they are linebred on her and really do resemble her.

Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tha KS Lee.. Yeah, Hokhmah grabs her leash and carry it everywhere.. She is super quick to figure out human intentions.. My dogs have a large vocabulary because I talk to them all the time and of course train SAR, etc.. But Hokhmah has asked to go out to go potty since I got her, and today, I was going up the stairs and I was about two from the top when I set her down.. I had to go back down to grab something. I waved my hand up the stairs and told her to go up and stay.. She did, waiting at the top for me.. That doesn't seem like much, but she is my shadow (as are my other two) and for her to grasp the continuing up and waiting while I disappear and return was very astute of her


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I love smart kids and smart dogs. It is so exciting to see them learn and figure out things. 

Have you made a new post on your blog yet?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!

She’s beautiful, and it sounds like she’ll have a life full of adventures & good work.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks!!

I have started it several times, and part of having a talented high drive puppy is the mayhem they cause when needing entertainment, or learning... So when I finally upload it, it might be a bit stilted, lol!! But I have to do HRD, Trailing of course, missions (have about four or more to add), and of course update on Hokhmah... But other then running a couple puppy trails, working a few HRD problems for my certified and then let Hokhmah work off the 30' line for those, and make sure an aged trail gets laid, my goal is to get at least two of the posts up over the weekend..... ?????? We shall see


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Nancy ?


----------



## Atreu (Nov 30, 2018)

hahaha! thats so cute! ive never seen a wave like that


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hokhmah has been killing it on the trailing and HRD... But she just blew me away... Certified dogs ran a 24hr aged track and when I got home, Hokhmah was having a fit.. She LOVES the game... So I asked a family member to lay a puppy trail for her.. Since we have been doing them on the property (which in all honesty is pretty darn tough due to scent pools and layered tracks from everyday walking and chores) and she has been Trailing beautifully but guessing where the person is hiding (you can only do so much in the 1.5acres before redundancy kicks in, and the other 6acre pasture has grass so tall her short legs wouldn't be able to motor through it) and doing short tracks in a series of 3,i figured we would go to the local church near us. The lot was full yesterday, but empty today) 7th day Adventist), they have a couple of bldgs, large field and a creek with trees etc... Chance to see if the contamination would be an issue, her focus and new things to see and do...

Well, first a scent article was forgotten, so my mom grabbed a friend's hair tie and rubbed it everywhere on herself.. Tainted scent articles can be a part of SAR, but I don't feel good about using it but my mom hops out and disappears... I had given a few suggestions... Hokhmah is in the car whining and pacing... About 7 min later I feel my mom should be hid.. I lift Hokhmah out, put a 30' leather line on her collar, let her sniff the tainted/bad scent article and say "Find her".....

Nose to the ground she begins working through the heavy contamination and new odors, Gravel, asphalt to a bldg where the wind blows odor into the corridor. She follows it (this is a totally blind trail, I have no idea where my mom is) and sees her reflection in the glass doors.. It startles her and she sees the reflection stand like her, raise her hackles and bark back at her.. She does this for a bit and I pull her away and back to where I know she had track odor and tell her 'to find her'.. Hackles still raised and little woofs being muttered she gets back to work, along another building out into a large field.. She casts herself in little circles and I am pretty sure she is dead on the track.. She heads for the trees and toward the creek.. Little paths fork in multiple directions and I am seriously wondering where the heck my mom is! Hokhmah backtracks, starts on one path doubles back and down another, she is moving faster and I KNOW she is in odor.. A few more twists and turns, scampering over logs and branches and hiding in tall dry grass by the creek is my mom... PARTY!!! WIGGLES, WHINES, KISSES, TREATS!!! .2 miles!!! Ack! My 12wk old pup just ran a double blind long track!! I am sooo proud of her, and she wanted to tug and carry her leash all the way back to the car and is now SOUND asleep.. ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤??????????????????


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Super Star!What an amazing pup you've got!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks! She is and I am blessed!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She sounds like she is part of the gang already and will lead you to many adventures in no time!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so happy that she shows so much talent for you!!!! 

Love hearing about her! 

Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Akivah is back to playing with her.. Chase is his game.. Areli is full GSD, so wrestling and growls and rougher games are her preference.. Hokhmah?? She plays them all, although she needs more size and weight to handle Areli's paw which bowls her over several times.. Still, she dives back in for more... She is sassy.. Boy is she sassy! Highly independent (which I want for trailing because to sensitive to line pressure can stop the track) and we are working on coming when called. She asks to go out and rarely has a mistake in the house (usually my fault for ignoring her requests), we are beginning to get a little talk back when she has to come in or do something she doesn't like, but a quick check and she is back to her compliment self (I like the confidence and sass, even if ultimately I don't want it... That confidence and opinion will stand her well in the environments we will deploy in)... 

She got an early Christmas present, a dinosaur that Roars when you squeeze the belly... She adores it and carries it around with it roaring... I've had many a talented and smart GSD... HOKHMAH truly is all I prayed for... Can't wait to see how she lives up to her promise and potential


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So haven't posted here in quite awhile, but have uploaded a few videos of this Trailing prodigy on Facebook.. Hokhmah is AMAZING!! She understands odor in a way I have seen few dogs do... Areli is talented and Akivah has skill.. Hokhmah at only 17wks old is a doggie Einstein in odor.. If anyone goes to the Von Wolfstraum page you can see her videos..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hokhmah is growing up.. Last night she asked for the first time, to sleep on the bed at night. She didn't make it the whole night as she isn't used to my tossing and turning and the other two dogs shifting, but she did for several hours.. I think my bed space will be shrinking sooner then later...lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> So haven't posted here in quite awhile, but have uploaded a few videos of this Trailing prodigy on Facebook.. Hokhmah is AMAZING!! She understands odor in a way I have seen few dogs do... Areli is talented and Akivah has skill.. Hokhmah at only 17wks old is a doggie Einstein in odor.. If anyone goes to the Von Wolfstraum page you can see her videos..


that was delightful. thanks for sharing the video. did you use a go-pro?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks.. No, off my phone, lol. There are several videos, and I have another set I want to upload but it takes FOREVER.. lol!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah, it does take time. Our instructor will sometimes take the videos for us. I've been thinking about getting a go pro so I can watch my dog after the fact. 

will be watching for your vids. I loved your pup's joy in finding her target.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gopros are great! Would love to see some of your dog too! Thanks! She is a hoot!


----------

